# Frage an Dr.Sommer



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (19 Juli 2012)

und auf keinen Fall vergessen: vorher die Flasche kräftig schütteln


----------



## krawutz (20 Juli 2012)

Auf ex ?


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2012)

Zeit lassen


----------



## Lilixy (25 Juli 2012)

lach ne wie doof ist das denn xD


----------



## Monkey FC (25 Juli 2012)

Oh man, wie kann man nur so doof sein. happy010


----------



## Katzun (21 Aug. 2012)

> eigentlich müssten wir dich ja einschläfern....



lol, schönes ding


----------

